# No gmirror in 9.0, now what?



## michaelrmgreen (Dec 15, 2011)

I was disappointed to discover that gmirror will be incompatible with 9.0 because of the introduction of gpt: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/geom-mirror.html

This article has details of a work-around: http://blather.michaelwlucas.com/archives/1071

What are others, currently using gmirror, going to do?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 15, 2011)

Use MBR instead of GPT.


----------



## Crest (Dec 15, 2011)

The only "problem" with GPT and gmirror is that gmirror stores its metadata in the last sector. This conflicts with GPT's secondary header. Just define one gmirror per partition.


----------



## olav (Dec 15, 2011)

I format my drives as BSD and still use gmirror.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 15, 2011)

michaelrmgreen said:
			
		

> I was disappointed to discover that gmirror will be incompatible with 9.0 because of the introduction of gpt : http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/geom-mirror.html



The procedure is the problem.  GPT partitions can be mirrored: gmirror With Disk Partitions



> This article has details of a work-around : http://blather.michaelwlucas.com/archives/1071
> 
> What are others, currently using gmirror, going to do?



Mirror the GPT partitions.  If you want to mirror the whole drive, just create one GPT partition per drive and mirror those.


----------



## michaelrmgreen (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks all.


----------

